# Freezing my Sun Flower heads paid off for this little guy.



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 21, 2020)

I usually grow a few Sunflowers in my garden. A few years back I sat for a long time removing the seeds,drying and storing them in a jar for the winter when food is scarce for the critters. When I opened the jar I found most had rotted and got wormy. Probably not dry enough. 
This past fall I cut off the ripe flower heads. Put them in a big plastic bag and laid them flat in the bottom of my chest freezer. They really didn't take much space at all and saved a lot of work.
I just pulled them out this morning and threw them in our backyard. This little squirrel found them pretty quickly and didn't seem to mind their frozen state at all.


----------



## Lee (Feb 21, 2020)

A great idea, a feast for that little guy


----------



## jujube (Feb 21, 2020)

Can I send you a few?  Squirrels, that is...…….


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 21, 2020)

jujube said:


> Can I send you a few?  Squirrels, that is...…….


No thank you jujube we are squirrely enough around here.


----------

